# transportation problems after parking motorhome



## judypupek (Feb 18, 2009)

Is there anyone out there who can give me a cost effective way to travel once you've parked your motorhome without unhooking and using it as your transportation? I have been looking at golf carts, folding 4 wheel bicycles, surrey bicycles, etc, but am afraid to take the plunge to buy one without asking others opinions. The last time we went on an extended trip, we rented a car, which was kind of expensive. Some of the campgrounds we've stayed in are huge and a 4 passenger cart of some kind would have been nice. We take our bicycles, but it's hard with preschool children to keep them up with the bigger kids.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

Most everyone who leases a site in our seasonal campground uses a golf cart.  The campground charges extra if you have an electric cart and requires all drivers to have a driver's license.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

I agree with Becky ,, i have a golf cart also ,, it's electric ,,, but most CG's only allow electric carts of any kind ,,, u can pick one up pretty cheap ,, and fix it up u'r self ,,, if u like to mess with that kinda stuff ,,, that's what i did ,, only paid 300 bucks for mine ,, now has a lift kit ,, off road tires ,,, bigger elect, motor ,, and even a cd /stereo player    :approve:


----------



## Darlin (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

The lift kit is it for the back of your RV or for the cart? :question: 

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

welcome back darlin ,, have not seen u in awhile ,,, the lift kit was for the cart that way u can put the over sized tires on it ,,, if u try to put the big tires on it at stock ,, they will rub when turning,,, and also ,, i tow my GC behind the MH on a trailer  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

Hey Rod and Darlin I have a plain Jane electric GC that serves me well. Now I don't take it with me when we go camping, it used mostly for the Grand kids and when playing golf. Now I will sell it with the right offer :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

ok ,, what brand is it ,, club carts ,, are the way to go ,, more stuff for them after market ,, but easy go ,, is catching up ,, what u want for it hollis ,, and do tell me the same price as the stimulus bill  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome



Man I love free enterprise. Rod, you and Hollis are stimulating the economy even without the governments involvement.

Check it out and see what you think of my GC.

http://www.coolcartsoftexas.com/escalade-limo-golf-cart.php


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

Hi Jim how have you been doing? Missed you on the chat line, but we know you have been out camping, and that is good. But I must tell you the cool cart are way over my head for a golf cart. I wouldn't pay that much for a truck must less a cart. But some deep pockets will. anyway nice to hear from you take care


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

How about roller skates. :laugh:   I just use my feet to get around.  I will admit in Myrtle Beach I had to be quick to get out of the way of all those slick status golf carts. :bleh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

well DL if i had been there when u were there ,, i would have loaned it to u ,,, for a free price  :laugh: ,,, But Jim ,, the GC shop at Ocean Lakes can custom build u one ,,, kinda like the one u posted ,,,, not cheap ,,, there is a guy that has a beach house in Ocean Lakes ,,,, and his was built like a fire truck ,,, strobes ,,, little ladders ,, and even hose ,,,, he spent $35,000 on that one ,, he said the dual wheels for the rear alone were a grand a piece


----------



## Darlin (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

WOW! Golf Carts are that expensive?   You can buy a 3 bed/2bath house, not on the water, here in SW Fla(Cape Coral) for that 35K.  You can buy a 2/2 or 3/2 mobile home on .5-1 acres of land , in North Fort Myers for 18-30K.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

Dang if my feet aren't getting ready for the roller skates.


----------



## Darlin (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

We were in MB 2-3 yrs ago & you could NOT bring in your own cart.  You had to rent theirs. Was a nice CG, if you have kids.  They had fishing contest & lots of activities.

Darlin


----------



## LEN (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: transportation problems after parking motorhome

Why not just hookup the car or what ever you have as a toad. That way if there are other sites to see or entertainment a few miles away you can travel and not pickup your home.

LEN


----------



## judypupek (Jan 11, 2012)

Anybody out there ever hear of or have an "RV Rover"


----------



## jmpopstar (Jan 16, 2012)

I am new too. welcome me too. lol


----------



## Wyotraveler (Jan 17, 2012)

If it is within a couple of miles I walk. Then I can eat more good food.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2012)

Well since the first post on this was feb of 09 I guess judypupek has found a way to get around.  LOL  I'm a rvrover Judy  We rove most anywhere.  LOL  Might try goggling rv rover. Welcome to the forum jmpopstar


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2012)

This may help http://www.rvrover.net/


----------



## Shorty (Feb 8, 2012)

How about one of those beer coolers that Aarrr powered by an electric drill?
http://www.buy.com/pr/product.aspx?sku=224274409&sellerid=30885553


----------



## Thomas M. (Feb 26, 2012)

Try public transportation of local taxi services.


----------



## debrey (Mar 15, 2012)

Can you use the generator to charge the cart ?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 15, 2012)

yes you can.


----------

